#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Any feedback on Uni of North Dakota Distance Learning Program in Petroleum Eng?

## scrmnwrx

Hello everyone!  This is my 1st post and I cannot seem to locate a welcome area.  So here it is:

I'm 31 years and I will be attending the University of North Dakota Distance Learning Program in Petroleum Engineering.  It's solely based online and it is in line with the on campus curriculum.  

Has anyone attended this program or heard either positive/negative feedback?  If so, please share.

I appreciate the responses.



Thank you,
GregSee More: Any feedback on Uni of North Dakota Distance Learning Program in Petroleum Eng?

----------


## scrmnwrx

Maybe perhaps I should make this topic a little broader.

How does the industry look at an online degree from a state university that follows the same brick and mortar school curriculum?  Am I shooting myself in the foot by not studying on campus?

Thank you.

----------

